# Stanley Mitre Box - Model Number?



## mikewhite (May 3, 2012)

I just found a nice old Stanley Mitre Box on Craigslist. The gentleman who listed it had inherited from his grandfather back in the 60's. Since he never really caught the woodworking bug I gues he's had it in his basement for the last 50 years or so. I met him at his house where he had dragged out some other tools - an old Craftsman cross cut saw, some socket chisels, etc. After we chatted for a while I offered him $95 for everything. He shook my hand and told me to keep my money - he just wanted to make sure that his grandfather's tools would end up in the hands of someone who would use them. He did make me promise that one day I would turn them over to a youngster looking to get into woodworking. Very cool.

Anyway, the box needs some TLC. There is a really nice post that demonstrates restoring a Stanley 358. I would love to do something similar but I have a lot of work to do: for starters the bottom of the swivel handle (the part that you pull up to disengage the index pin that locks the arm to the quadrant) is broken. I believe I'm also missing some pieces: The tie bars for sure, probably the trip clamp(s), the stock guides.

Before I do anything I'd like to at least nail down the model number. The box looks alot like the 358 but there are no holes for storing the "Length Stop" rods. There is also no medallion (or even a place one might have been). I'm thinking this is an older model but I'm not sure where to look. Any guidance would be appreciated.














































Thanks!


----------

